# The Coffin that has taken over my summer...



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

For our big prop this year, we decided to take the toe pincher coffin that my dad built for me in high school (cause who's dad wouldn't do that??) and "improve" it. The plan was to have the lid open on it's own, have a body (vampire) sit up, then lay back down and have the lid close. I have no idea how to work with pneumatics, but luckily my husband had some ideas. It's taken most of the summer, and more money than I am brave enough to add up, but it's almost finished. I've got a video of it, but can't figure out how to put it on here, so some pictures will have to do for now. It's not dressed, and still needs some paint and extra touches, but here's the basic idea...


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

holy hell whats the use for the 4 regulators?? Looks nice and clean tho.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

you could easily replace the 4 regulators with one on the incoming line, and put flow controls on the 4 lines running to your cylinders.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DarkShadows said:


> holy hell whats the use for the 4 regulators?? Looks nice and clean tho.


That was my first thought.....definately could have saved a little $$ there.

Looks good though!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I just pop in from my toe pincher that i just built. got the lid to open and the rottin body to sit up...............NOW IF ONLY MY CONTROLERS WOULD GET HERE!........now thet me see, oh ya like the set up, hope to see the vidio soon.......and ill try to get some pics,on of mine.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I had the regulators on hand, which is why they were used. We tried a flow control, and I don't know if it was defective or not, but it just let too much air through, and didn't give me the visual effect that I wanted - which the regulators do. 

Rottincorps - I feel your pain - part of the reason this thing took so long is because of waiting on stuff to get here...mainly because I didn't order it all at once - kept coming up with new things I needed.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A summer well spent.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks HalloweenZombie - it was definitely a fun summer project - good for the whole family. Families that build coffins together stay together...except for when mom or dad really start swearing over some *&^%$(*) thing not working right...then everybody runs.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow Smiley, that looks awesome!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work!

I take it the arm of the vampire with cape in tow will be used to hide the lid lifts?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes....nice work


----------

